# Liver disease and Flea prevention



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles was diagnosed with liver disease about a year ago. She just had a dental cleaning (almost died) and now that she's better- has fleas. Well, did. I drowned those suckers and now she's back to normal.
My question is: The vet says Frontline is safe to give her but sounded slightly hesitant. What are safer anti flea things I can do? She is very chemical/drug sensitive and I don't want to mess with her liver. Even windex makes her sick.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Start by adding a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar to her water. Get some food grade diatomaceous earth and sprinkle a bit where he sleeps and sprinkle some on him. He will feel a bit dry and powdery but that is normal. If he gets fleas again and gets worms, the diatomaceous earth is also a great dewormer. Not sure how big your dog is, but under ten pounds give .5-1 teaspoon, 10-20 pounds give 1-2 teaspoon. Essential oils are also great. Neem oil is stinky but good too. I just spray them everyday and before we go outside, especially their feet.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wondercide has some lovely cedar oil products that are all natural. We are using them this year and they do well. One application and I have seen a big difference, I think after the next application we should have control.  They have yard, house and animal sprays which are primarily cedar oil and a natural carrier fluid. They also have cedar bar soap to bathe your dog. 

A couple of friends have had good reports about shoo tags - no fleas or ticks since June I believe is when they started their experiment. 

Liz


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been feeding dried nutritional yeast and Berte's immune blend since the beginning of April. I have not seen one flea or any sign of a flea all summer. I have tried the brewers yeast before with and without garlic and getting limited success. In searching for something that would work I read several times that the key to parasite control is building up the immune system. I used Berte's because I already had it. 
I can't remember a summer that we didn't have to battle fleas, except this one.
Ticks, I have found a few. But it is something like 5% as opposed to last summer.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

LilasMom said:


> Start by adding a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar to her water. Get some food grade diatomaceous earth and sprinkle a bit where he sleeps and sprinkle some on him. He will feel a bit dry and powdery but that is normal. If he gets fleas again and gets worms, the diatomaceous earth is also a great dewormer. Not sure how big your dog is, but under ten pounds give .5-1 teaspoon, 10-20 pounds give 1-2 teaspoon. Essential oils are also great. Neem oil is stinky but good too. I just spray them everyday and before we go outside, especially their feet.


I've been meaning to try the diatomaceous earth out. Where do I get that? Is it safer to get from a health food store or?


----------



## Roger Biduk (Feb 2, 2013)

*Avoid Frontline... and Vets Who Recommend it.*



Noodlesmadison said:


> Noodles was diagnosed with liver disease about a year ago. She just had a dental cleaning (almost died) and now that she's better- has fleas. Well, did. I drowned those suckers and now she's back to normal.
> My question is: The vet says Frontline is safe to give her but sounded slightly hesitant. What are safer anti flea things I can do? She is very chemical/drug sensitive and I don't want to mess with her liver. Even windex makes her sick.


The very first thing to do is find a new vet... You're absolutely right... any vet that recommends poisonous, toxic chemical pesticides like Frontline for a dog with liver disease MUST be avoided!
I make diets for clients of vets and I know of three dozen vets in the state of New York that practice both allopathic and holistic veterinary. Let me know if you’d like a few names... your dog needs a good vet regarding the liver problem.

There’s lots of natural products that work great against fleas without putting carcinogens in your dog.
Here’s a few good articles:
EPA Calls Fipronil (THE active ingredient in Frontline) a Possible Carcinogen!
Non-Toxic Flea & Tick Control - Sane Alternatives to Poisons
Avoid Poisoning Your Dog With Flea Treatments
Flea Control Products Proven Dangerous
Avoid Using Risky Chemical Pesticides on Your Dog
Natural Flea-Busting Tips
Roger Biduk


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Roger Biduk said:


> The very first thing to do is find a new vet... You're absolutely right... any vet that recommends poisonous, toxic chemical pesticides like Frontline for a dog with liver disease MUST be avoided!
> I make diets for clients of vets and I know of three dozen vets in the state of New York that practice both allopathic and holistic veterinary. Let me know if you’d like a few names... your dog needs a good vet regarding the liver problem.
> 
> There’s lots of natural products that work great against fleas without putting carcinogens in your dog.
> ...


I didn't have time to go through all the links, but the four I did click through all sold products to use "instead of toxic chemicals". No conflict of interest there, right?


----------

